# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Karlovac - kolko ima forumasica iz Ka i okolice??? - 1

## Mukica

bas me zanima

----------


## maria71

evo ja npr

----------


## ivory

Eto i mene  :Bye:

----------


## Matilda

Uh, kolko nas ima.  :D 

Bilo bi lijepo da i nam se i članstvo u Rodi poveća!   :Love:  

Ivory, nadam se da će biti u subotu vrijeme za jednu jesensku kavu u Cohibi, ja ću uzeti kalendare sa sobom pa ko me vidi, taj će i dobiti. 

Znak prepoznavanja: imat ću oko vrata mobitel s trakicom 100% RODA.

----------


## bobaibeba

Evo i mene  :Bye:   iz okolice!!!
Ali nismo daleko,možemo se pridružiti i na kojoj kavici!

----------


## ivory

Nažalost, ja radim svaku subotu, ali Cohiba mi je minutu od posla, pa ću nekako skočiti ako budeš tamo. 
Već sam rekla i maxovojmami da te pita za kalendar, ako se sretnete, a jučer mi je donjela i sve moguće letke i brošure sa štanda i sada se mogu pripremati za dolazak rode  :D 
Veselim se jesenskoj kavi, a članstvo je neupitno   :Love:

----------


## sorciere

di je ta Cohiba, i kaj je to? (neću reći zakaj pitam   :Grin:  )

----------


## ivory

> di je ta Cohiba, i kaj je to? (neću reći zakaj pitam   )


To ti je birc na promenadi gdje se okupljaju uglavnom roditelji sa dječicom i trudnice željne sunca i zelenila   :Grin:   (ali i svi ostali su dobrodošli!)

----------


## sorciere

promenada... koja nostalgična riječ... (to je pretpostavljam ono paralelno s korzom?)   :Grin:

----------


## Matilda

> di je ta Cohiba, i kaj je to? (neću reći zakaj pitam   )


Sorci, moraš doć na kavu!
 :Wink:  

Bobaibeba,   :Bye:  

Ja predlažem jedan susret.
Najbolje je u Trgovačko-ugostiteljskoj, tamo nije tako zadimljeno, a toplo je. Za neko drugo mjesto baš i ne znam.
Ako ćemo tamo, onda treba biti subota, jedna popodnevna kava ili čaj.
Što kažete?
Sljedeća subota (28.10.) popodne ili predvečer, klinci su dobrodošli.
Ja ću vam malo ispričati što se radi u Rodi, ako je netko zainteresiran za članstvo,  :D  ja bih voljela da postoji grupica nas koja bi bila aktivna. Meni je užitak biti Roda.

----------


## ivory

Može  :D 
Subota popodne mi savršeno odgovara!

----------


## ivory

> promenada... koja nostalgična riječ... (to je pretpostavljam ono paralelno s korzom?)


Da, to je to!

----------


## Matilda

A korzo?

I to je lijepa starinska riječ.

----------


## sorciere

da, nekad je to bilo lijepo... oko stare korane su šetali paunovi. u šančevima su bile lijepe stazice, a u grmlju postavljeni lampaši (oni niski, s toplim svjetlom). u vojnoj bašti je svirala živa muzika, a imali su izvanredne ćevape. na starom gradu dubovcu održavale su se moto cross trke... 

 :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## NanoiBeba

Joj, dio toga i ja pamtim.

A slastčarnica mog djetinjstva na promenadi - Piršić - da li njih tko pamti.

Sorcie, i ja se sjetim paunova i svako malo mi dođe da otpeljam djecu na "izlet" do Korane. (živimo u Zgb-u)

----------


## ivory

Kako se nebi sjećali svega toga (doduše motocrossa na starom gradu baš i ne   :Grin:  ). I sada su stazice po šančevima lijepo uređene i osvjetljene, ali nažalost sa neonkama.
Meni je Karlovac savršeni grad za imati i odgajati djecu, jer je pun parkova, zelenila, šetnica i još uvijek je sve pomalo usporeno i puno opuštenije nego u većim gradovima...

----------


## ivory

I maxovamama je potvrdila dolazak na kavicu  :D 
Iskreno se nadam da ima još forumašica iz KLC  :Cekam:

----------


## sorciere

> Kako se nebi sjećali svega toga (doduše motocrossa na starom gradu baš i ne   ). I sada su stazice po šančevima lijepo uređene i osvjetljene, ali nažalost sa neonkama.


ovo o čemu ja pričam je bilo prije nekih 40 godina   :Laughing:  , a za to sumnjam da se sjećaš. naime, šančeve su djelomično zatrpali   :Sad:  , i više nikad nisu bili "oni pravi"... moto cross - pa tome ima nekih 25-30 godina...

----------


## Matilda

> A slastčarnica mog djetinjstva na promenadi - Piršić - da li njih tko pamti.


I ja se sjećam Piršića i šamrolna i limunade.
To ti je sada cvjećarnica. Jako dobra.

Da, bio bi u potpunosti baby friendly da zabrane po Promenadi sranje cucaka i vožnju biciklima, i naprave još koje dječje igralište u centru grada. Nešto kao na Bundeku ili kod Boćarskog.
Ali ako mi to tražimo, možemo biti dovoljno jaki da i dobijemo.  :Love:

----------


## bobaibeba

Možemo i mi sljedeću subotu popodne!
Samo da ne bude kasnije od pola 8 jer tada već moram biti na raspolaganju svom malcu.Ne ja nego cika za uspavljivanje!

----------


## Honey

I ja ću doći.

----------


## Mukica

ja cu danas popodne bit u karlovcu
nisam skuzila - jel danas ta kava???

ak nije, jel se mozemo dogovorit za kakvu popodnevnu... oko 16???

----------


## ivory

Kava je drugu subotu, 28.10.    :Wink:  
Ja danas radim do 16:00, pa mi je to malo to much, jer jedva izdržavam od gladi   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivory

Curke kada kafenišemo (ustvari ja ne pijem kavu   :Razz:  )  u subotu?
Baš se veselim  :D

----------


## Matilda

Evo, subota 28.10. možemo se naći u 17 sati u Radićevoj ispred Ugostiteljske (valjda radi?!)

Tko bude kasnio, čujemo se mob. da se znamo naći.

----------


## ivory

> Evo, subota 28.10. možemo se naći u 17 sati u Radićevoj ispred Ugostiteljske (valjda radi?!)
> 
> Tko bude kasnio, čujemo se mob. da se znamo naći.


Može!

----------


## bobaibeba

Ja mislim da ugostiteljska ne radi subotom popodne,jednu subotu sam se šetala s mamom i htjela sam se tamo sjest pa je bilo zatvoreno.
Ali me nemojte držati za riječ,nisam 100 % sigurna.
Ja ću doći svakako!

----------


## suncokret

Evo i mene  :Bye:

----------


## Honey

Tamo smo jednom kafenisali u subotu ujutro, pa ne znam dal je popodne otvoreno. Tamo je zgodno jer nije zadimljeno, a ne znam hoće netko dofurat klince, pa je to zbog njih. Inače možemo i negdje drugdje ako bude zatvoreno.
Ja ću svoje dečke poslat okolo da španciraju i love komade   :Grin:

----------


## Mukica

Matilda nazvala sam Elviru i rekla sam joj di je sastanak.
Ako promjenite mjesto daj ju pliz nazovi.

----------


## ivory

Možemo se odšetati do Cohibe, ako Ugostiteljska ne radi... Toplo je, pa možemo sjesti i van, a djeca se imaju gdje igrati.

----------


## Honey

Pitala sam jednu curu koja ide tamo u školu. Ugostiteljska radi i subotom popodne, jedino nedjeljom uopće ne radi.
Ali, budući da je vrijeme ovako krasno, bilo bi šteta sjediti u zatvorenom. Da se prešaltamo u Cohibu ipak?

----------


## Matilda

U to i sumnjam radi li popodne.
No, svejedno, da ne mijenjamo point, nađemo se tamo pa vrlo lako prošećemo do Cohibe.

----------


## bobaibeba

Joj cure ja danas imala prometnu nezgodu oko podne kod VTŠa.
Imam ovratnik i bole me leđa i kralježnica,trbala bi mirovat pa ne znam hoću li doći.Srećom malac nije bio sa mnom u autu,taman sam ga ostavila kod bake!Evo i sada ga ona čuva  a mama odmara!

----------


## Matilda

Ajme, bobaibeba, dobro da malac nije bio s tobom.

Miruj i oporavi nam se brzo.   :Love:

----------


## Honey

Boba žao mi je što se to dogodilo   :Love:  
Uf, sva sreća da Grga nije bio u autu!
Sad je najvažnije da miruješ, čuvaj kralježnicu!

----------


## Matilda

Samo da kažem da Ugostiteljska radi subotom popodne.
 :Grin:  
I kava s mlijekom je 4,5 kn. 
(još da konobarici ne drhte ruke)   :Laughing:

----------


## Poison Ivy

i ja sam tu blizu...Ozalj   :Bye:

----------


## Mukica

1. Matilda
2. maria71
3. ivory
4. bobaibeba
5. Honey
6. Elvira
7. suncokret
8. Poison Ivy

----------


## Mukica

*SNIŽENJE od 40% U TIJEKU!!!!*
snizili smo cijenu kalendara na *15 kn/kom*
navali narode

znamo da ste navikli DOBIVATI kalendare i skroz kuzimo sto vam se ne da kupovat kalendar
ali kupnjom ovih, rodinih, PODUPIRETE NAS RAD, od novaca koje date za kalendar mi financiramo nase projekte

osim toga trebamo spasit ivaricu, zatrpase je kalendari

----------


## Matilda

Molim lijepo, 
tko hoće kalendar, neka mi se javi.

Osim što ga možete staviti u svoj dom, Rodin kalendar je i divan dar nekome za Božić.

----------


## ivory

*Matilda* hoće li biti koji tečaj o sjedalicama i dojenju u KLC?
Termin mi je oko 01.06., pa se nadam da će uletiti nešto od toga u međuvremenu!

----------


## Matilda

Svakako, to je u planu. Samo trebamo uskladiti slobodno vrijeme sa savjetnicama.

----------

Evo i mene!
Ja sam okolica Karlovca. Točnije Duga Resa.

----------


## Matilda

Pozdrav!

 :Wink:

----------


## Honey

:Bye:  
Bok!
I ja sam u Dugoj Resi.

----------


## Matilda

U Karlovcu je osnovana nova udruga, zove se Sv.Veronika i bave se humanizacijeom bolničkog liječenja djece. 

Jedan od ciljeva je i organizacija i osmišljavanje slobodnog vremena djece na bolničkom odjelu.
Svi vi koji ste malo kreativni i imate smisla za čitanje priča, pjevanje ili crtanje, slobodno se možete priključiti i uljepšati malim bolesnicima boravak u bolnici.

O tome više, izvijestim ovdje.

----------


## Matilda

Ajmo jednu kavu. Tamo prvi tjedan u ožujku, npr.3.3. (subota)

Zainteresirani?   :Klap:

----------


## Honey

3.3. mogu samo ujutro, jer popodne radim. Ali svakako bih voljela popiti kavu s vama.

----------


## Mukica

Kopiram jedno pitanje i jedna odgovor s topica Slavonskih forumasica jer mi se cini zanimljivo.

dakle:



> Recite ako i postanemo članovi udruge, ne bih htjela da budemo samo pasiva sa jednokratnom uplatom godišnje, kako sudjelovati uopće kada smo u zg jednom godišnje, a u osijeku i rjeđe. Recite što da radimo mi iz provincije.  ps. Spisak je super






> Cure, ovisno o broju i angazmanu clanica po podruznicama odrzavaju se aktivnosti.
> 
> Ovdje cu vam iskopirati iz godisnjeg izvjesca udruge RODA sto su sve podruznice radile od rujna 2005. pa do rujna 2006. godine, pa procjenite zelite li biti clanicama i nesto raditi ili ne.
> Kolicina dogadjanja u podruznicama ovisi o tome koliko se clanovi mogu i zele angazirat.
> 
> Znaci, ako zelite mozete u svojoj sredini napravit jako puno ili nesto malo ili nista.
> 
> 
> *4.11 Rad prodružnica u periodu od rujna 2005. do rujna 2006.*
> ...

----------


## josipavk

Uvijek rado povirim tu kod vas, jer iako živim jako daleko od Karlovca moje najlijepše uspomene me vežu za karlovački kraj,tu sam provela djetinjstvo i moje seke su isle u srednju u Ka.Eto pozdrav   :Wink:

----------


## Matilda

Josipavk   :Love:

----------


## Matilda

U četvrtak u 12.30 u kafiću kod sata ispred Kauflanda  održat ćemo jedan mali sastanak 
pa tko želi doći, dobrodošao je

----------


## sorciere

> U četvrtak u 12.30 u kafiću kod sata ispred Kauflanda  održat ćemo jedan mali sastanak 
> pa tko želi doći, dobrodošao je


kaj sad... da ja pomaknem zubara, tak da mogu na kavu?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Matilda

Naravno, sorcie 
prvo zubar, onda kava

----------


## Honey

Dopeljaj i zubara    :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

ma planirala sam ići u utorak (kod halperice). kak ona radi popodne, rekoh - idem čekat pred vratima sat vremena ranije, tak da me primi za bijelog dana...   :Laughing:  

popucali mi zubi (2 komada), a vidim da je treći šprungiran... tak da jedem juhice, kašice, tjesteninu, rižu, mekani kruh... bljaaaakkkk....   :Sad:

----------


## Matilda

ja sutra idem zubaru na kontrolu

i stvarno ne znam koje je pravilo uvela, ali više nema naručivanja
dođeš i čekaš
a to mi je   :Rolling Eyes:  
mogu čekati 5 minuta ili pet sati

prošli ponedjeljak sam već malo bila   :Mad:   jer sam čekala 45 minuta kod ginića, a naručena

još moram obaviti okulistu

vidi se da sam u godišnjem remontu  8)

----------


## sorciere

meni sistem "dođeš i čekaš" odgovara puno više nego naručivanje. naime, svaki puta kad me naruči u pola devet ujutro - dođem na red oko podne  :? . 

jednom čak oko 14h... tak da ja za odlazak zubaru uzimam jedan dan GODIŠNJEG!

ti si isto kod nje?

----------


## andjelak

Može malo pismenih novosti ovdje o tome što se zbiva u Karl.rodilištu i sve vezano uz to područje  :Wink:

----------


## bubamarka

evo mene nakon sto godina, jer mi je tema trudnoće postala ponovno aktualna,
nadovezujem se na annabellino pitanje s teme o stolu u rađaoni u vezi gin. ambulante

upravo sam se htjela naručiti za pregled na Švarči kod dr.Grgića koji mi je vodio prvu trudnoću, pa sam saznala da ambulanta-onakva kakva je bila prije 3 godine, ne postoji već su svi kartoni prebačeni kod dr. Stanić na Dubovcu

zar smo sad svi kod jedne jedine doktorice?

jel netko bio kod nje?
meni je Grgić bio odličan tako da nisam imala jednog doktora za uputnice, a privatnog "za pravo", nego sam sve obavljala kod njega  :Smile:  

BTW prvi pregled mi je zakazala tek za 2 mjeseca, kad ću biti u 4. mjesecu trudnoće

----------


## Matilda

> ti si isto kod nje?


Ne, al sam čula da je jako dobra.

Bubamarka, uopće ne znam koji im je sada sistem, ali prošli tjedan sam dva puta bila u rodilištu i vidjela sam da žene idu u ginekološku polikliniku (zabunom iđu u rodilište pa ih je teta na ulazu preusmjeravala gore).
Koji liječnici rade, ne znam. O dr. Stanić ne znam kako radi.

andjelak, 
što se tiče poroda, sve je uobičajeno kao i prije
sad na odjelu imaju Rodine letke o dojenju, brošure o AS i naš letak o neodvajanju mame i bebe, 
koliko sam vidjela i čula, trude se oko dojenja, to im je dosta važno
baš sam te htjela pitati, trebalo bi organizirati neku akciju, donaciju za obnovu kupaonica, bilo što
u vrlo lošem stanju su, vlaga već izbija u hodnik

----------


## Matilda

Bubamarka, ovo mi je čudno da si naručena za 2 mjeseca.
Jesi dobila trudničku knjižicu?

I budući da nema edita, 
nije "iđu" u rodilište, već "uđu" u rodilište

----------


## bubamarka

> baš sam te htjela pitati, trebalo bi organizirati neku akciju, donaciju za obnovu kupaonica, bilo što
> u vrlo lošem stanju su, vlaga već izbija u hodnik


e ovo je prava telepatija - čitavo jutro razmišljam da to pitam  :Smile: 

neću se pravit, moram priznat da bi se rado aktivirala u toj akciji  jer se nadam da ću uskoro  koristiti usluge tog istog wc-a,
a na sanitarne čvorove sam najosjetljivija :shock:

----------


## ivory

Ćao curke!
Evo friških informacija iz KA rodilišta! Ležala sam nedavno tjedan dana tamo, a prošli tjedan mi je rodila najbolja friendica. Stanje je, blago rečeno, katastrofa! U rodilištu su ostali od dr-a Laco, Janjninka (tri dana tjedno na ugovor o djelu), Gakjerica (ali ne zadugo, jer odlazi u polikliniku Sunce) i Latković (mislim da se tako zove onaj mladi dr.). Gore na ginekologiji su Grgić, Ramić, Štajcer i Ivanko. SVE trudnice koje su se porodile u tih sedam dana su dobile drip i epi,a a pravo glasa ti oduzmu čim uđeš u rodilište. Ja sam sada u 29. tj. i sve me strah kako ću izvesti to da mi porod prođe što prirodnije. Mojoj priajteljici je termin prešao nekih 5 dana, trudova na CTG-u nije bilo, a amnionska tekućina je bila mliječno bijela i sve je ukazivalo na to da se još može čekati, ali Janjaninka je presudila rečenicom da se već previše dana mota po rodilištu i da je vrijeme da je porode! Što se tuče dojenja, pomažu ti ukoliko imaš želju i volju, a ako im se prepustiš bez pol frke ti slože formulu i uvale bebi. Ona je dobila i Rodine letke o dojenju, pa sam i pretpostavila da je netko bio tamo.  Uglavnom, imam dojam da se ništa nije pomaklo na bolje!
Mi se vidimo na kavi u 12:30 u četvrtak ispred Kauflanda!

----------


## ivory

Ajme koliko grešaka u mom zadnjem postu   :Embarassed:  
Inače, dr. Stanić je žena od dr. Lace i oni sve pacjente koji su do sada bili u bolnici prebacuju njoj. Neznam kakva je, ali Laco mi je skroz pozitivna osoba u cijeloj toj priči o rodilištu i jako mi se svidio, a i žene koje je porodio kažu da je pristupačan i stručan, pa mi je on nada da ću moći ostvariti barem neka prava!

----------


## bubamarka

i meni se Laco svidio, on mi je bio na porodu, taman je počeo raditi u KA

----------


## andjelak

Uf i ja sam čula sve i svašta u zadnje vrijeme. Za akciju sam bilo kakvu .Možda se dogegam na kavu u četvrtak ak neću ići na pregled. Trebala bi ići sutra no i to je upitno.
Pa te dr.J nikako da se riješimo :shock: Mislim strašno, dr.bolnice napreduju a mi nazadujemo i onda mi je najgore kada čujem da kolutaju očima na nove metode rađanja i odlazak rodilja npr. u Ri a ništa ne poduzimaju da promijene stanje doma.
O dr.Stanić čula isto sve i svašta no čini se da joj je muž daleko bolji stručnjak

----------


## Matilda

Sad ću malo biti   :Mad:  
ali kad se priča da je porod u vodi nešto nemoguće, da kako doktor može porađati bebu u vodi, da što ak je voda mutna (jer se mama popiškala) što si doc mora uzeti masku za ronjenje i poroditi bebu ..

samo bih rekla...
jeste li ikad vidjeli porod u vodi?

no, ne trebamo mi kadu, 
al bi bilo lijepo od njih da nam dopuste da se podignemo i da sila teža obavi svoj posao, 

ako bi primalja stavljala tople obloge na međicu tijekom trudova (međica se opušta i lakše se širi), ne bi bilo potrebe za epi,
a onda bi porod trajao kraće za barem 15 minuta jer nema šivanja, a i vizite bi trajale kraće jer ne bi bilo pregledavanja rana od epi

već duže vrijeme mi je u glavi ideja o jednoj javnoj tribini o porodima, znači mi žene i bolnica, da razmijenimo želje i iskustva, učinimo kompromise i jedni i drugi pa se nađemo negdje na sredini

----------


## Matilda

> ... je presudila rečenicom da se već previše dana mota po rodilištu i da je vrijeme da je porode!


Moja sister je u 40. tjednu (po docu, mi izračunali 39.) i u zadnjih tjedan dana je već 4 puta išla na CTG (ide svaki drugi dan gore) i previše se mota po rodilištu,
ali sam joj rekla da ako nema potrebe (a nema jer je sve u redu i s njom i s bebom), da ne ostaje u rodilištu, a pogotovo da ne pristane na prokidanje vodenjaka i inducirani porod

----------


## ivory

> ivory prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  ... je presudila rečenicom da se već previše dana mota po rodilištu i da je vrijeme da je porode!
> 
> 
> Moja sister je u 40. tjednu (po docu, mi izračunali 39.) i u zadnjih tjedan dana je već 4 puta išla na CTG (ide svaki drugi dan gore) i previše se mota po rodilištu,
> ali sam joj rekla da ako nema potrebe (a nema jer je sve u redu i s njom i s bebom), da ne ostaje u rodilištu, a pogotovo da ne pristane na prokidanje vodenjaka i inducirani porod


Čuj, nju je Kekić poslao gore tjedan dana prije termina, jer je navodno imala manjak plodne vode i bila otvorena dva prsta, a od toga nije bilo ama baš ništa kad su je gore pregledali i ostavili su je gore da čeka termin i da je nadgledaju, jer je imala i malo povišen tlak 140/90   :Rolling Eyes:  
"Motala" se tamo kojih 2 tjedna i Laco ju je mislio pustiti doma, ali Janjaninka ju je rađe porodila... I prvu bebu prenjela je 19 dana i mislim da nebi bila nikakva frka da su je otpustili i da je ko tvoja seka dolazila na CTG svaki drugi dan, ali...

----------


## sorciere

i tako sam ja danas šetala po praznom gradu... nisam imala s kim popiti kavu, ali snimila sam jednog dobrog "komada" u mercatoru. 
mama mi je rekla da se zove marko,  a on mi je iz svojih kolica bacio nekoliko   :Grin:   :Grin:  . pa-pa mi nije htio dati   :Laughing:  .

----------


## sorciere

btw - mislila sam da sam na godišnjem... kaj je takva pustoš u klc?  :shock:

----------


## bobaibeba

Sorci,pa kaj si ti iz Karlovca?
Mislim,baš su mi super tvoji postovi i komentari ali nisam znala da smo susede.
Da,u rodilištu je dobro ako je s tobom i bebom  sve OK a ako bude nekih problema ništa od svih njih tamo.
Dojenje,mislim,to je samo na papiru.
Kad sam ja s Grgom bila u bolnici kad je imao 2,5 mjeseca (imao je bronhiolitis) i naravno da smo samo dojili to su bile žive drame.A kad mi je došla jedna sestra iz rodilišta pa me pitala kaj mu još dajem osim cice a joj velim pa ništa,kaj mu treba,samo kaj nije opala u nesvest tamo ispred mene.
Pa kad mi je doktorica došla s pitanjem nakon što je upravo završio cicanje koliko je pojeo:? Ja velim pa od kuda bi znala a ona morat ćemo ga vagat prije i poslije podoja.Važite se vi prije i poslije jela a moje siroto bloesno i iscrpljeno dijete ostavite da na miru uživa u svojoj cici!!!  :Mad:

----------


## Matilda

Sorcie, kažeš prazan grad.
Pa kad svi rade.   :Laughing:  
(aha, žabari pa rade, još budu i pivovaru zatvorili do kraja pa da vidiš kak bu grad bil pust)

Mi smo danas imali malu kavu.
I da, birc se zove Ice.

Moju sister su ipak ostavili u rodilištu.   :Rolling Eyes:  Svisnut će. Veli da su je spuknuli u neku mračnu sobu (to je sigurno ona između starog i novog dijela) i da je išla na zahod i da nije mogla naći tuš. I gdje je tuš, i gdje je tuš? Velim ja njoj da mora ići na odjel pa skroz do kraja hodnika i da joj je tamo tuš. I da si prije oriba kadu, rekla sam šogiju da joj odnese spužvicu i Cif.
I savjetovala sam joj da sutra traži van, i dalje je otvorena samo 1 prst, plodna voda bistra, CTG uredan. Drže je jer ??? ni sami ne znaju zašto. Da ne mora svaki drugi dan ići u bolnicu. Bolje joj je da ide doma jer ako joj dođe doc Dži, mogla bi završiti na dripu.

----------


## sorciere

je, vidim kak rade... u pola jedan kafenišu, a u tri su već doma. a ja šetala do pola pet   :Grin:   .

btw - ubiše me ovi na prijelazima  :shock: ... puštam ih da prođu, a oni se ne daju. stoje ko ukopani dok ja ne pređem preko zebre. a ja si mislim - jel on to čeka da ja dođem ispred, pa da doda gas...  :/ 

zato nastojim ne prelaziti cestu u klc, ili se pravim nezainteresirana kad vidim da ide auto...   :Raspa:

----------


## sorciere

bobaibeba, ja tam idem kod zubara i kod frizera   :Grin:  . a otišla sam tisućudevetstosedamdesetpete   :Wink:  ...

----------


## Matilda

> btw - ubiše me ovi na prijelazima  :shock: ... puštam ih da prođu, a oni se ne daju. stoje ko ukopani dok ja ne pređem preko zebre. a ja si mislim - jel on to čeka da ja dođem ispred, pa da doda gas...  :/ 
> 
> zato nastojim ne prelaziti cestu u klc, ili se pravim nezainteresirana kad vidim da ide auto...


To ti je isto jedna zanimljivost ovoga grada. Naime, u Ka ti se pješaci bacaju na zebru. Ne gledaju ni lijevo ni desno, nego nogom na zebru. Pa su vozači oprezni i čim vide da se netko približava zebri, a oni odmah stop.

Ja sam isto ko i ti. Čekam da mi netko stane.

----------


## Honey

> je, vidim kak rade... u pola jedan kafenišu, a u tri su već doma. a ja šetala do pola pet    .


U dva rade, kao u mom slučaju.  :Wink:  




> stoje ko ukopani dok ja ne pređem preko zebre. a ja si mislim - jel on to čeka da ja dođem ispred, pa da doda gas...  :/


  :Laughing:  Živa istina što Matilda kaže, pješaci se ovdje ponašaju kao da je zebra jednaka nogostupu, samo se bacaju na cestu i ne gledaju jel ide auto. Ja sam na oprezu čim vidim pješaka na pet metara od zebre. A tek biciklisti koji skreću s nogostupa na zebru   :Predaja:  Uzeli su mi već par godina života...

----------


## Honey

Matilda, kakvo je stanje sa sekom?

----------


## maria71

karlovac je zakon   :Heart:   ( lokal patriot, što ćeš )
matilda ~~~~~~~~~ za seku

----------


## ivory

Da, super je biti pješak u KA, ali kad sjednem za volan dobijem mlade   :Rolling Eyes:  
*Matilda,* vibram da seka ipak uspije zbrisati i da je ne dohvati dr. Đej, koja je btw tamo ponedjeljak, utorak i srijedu! 
U toj sobi sam i ja bila (11 ili 12), a preko puta nje je famozan WC- pušiona bez tuša, a tuširati se mora na početku hodnika od odjela babinjača.

----------


## sorciere

> Da, super je biti pješak u KA, ali kad sjednem za volan dobijem mlade


ja imam ZG regu, meni se ponekad i sklanjaju s puta   :Laughing:  ...

----------


## ivory

> ivory prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da, super je biti pješak u KA, ali kad sjednem za volan dobijem mlade   
> 
> 
> ja imam ZG regu, meni se ponekad i sklanjaju s puta   ...


To vjerujem   :Laughing:

----------


## Matilda

> Matilda, kakvo je stanje sa sekom?


Ma ne pitaj!   :Sad:  
Jučer ujutro pukao vodenjak, plodna voda zelena i sukrvica, beba s pupčanom vrpcom oko vrata, hitno na carski.
Rodila se cura od 3800 i 52 cm.
Samo mi nije jasno nakon svih pregledavanja da se plodna voda tako brzo zamutila i da nitko nije vidio do samog poroda da je vrpca oko vrata. I stalno su govorili da je sve u redu.   :Rolling Eyes:  
Nagutala se te plodne vode i povraća zeleno-crnu vodu.

----------


## ivory

Joj Matilda, baš mi je žao   :Sad:  
Vibram da sve bude u redu s malom curkom i tvojom sistericom i da brzo izađu iz bolnice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Love:

----------


## andjelak

Prestrašno :shock: , nadam se da je bebica bolje  :Heart:

----------


## Matilda

Upravo sam bila gore i vidjela je. Tetino malo.   :Heart:  
Nagutala se dosta mekonijske vode, doktorica je radila pretrage da vidi da se ne radi o kakvoj infekciji, a i malo je požutila. 
Ma bit će sve u redu, samo moja stara šizi, traži objašnjenja zašto i kako.
Stvar je u tome što je porod krenuo vaginalno, bebini otkucaji su slabili, sister je u tom trenutku izgubila trudove i odjednom joj se počelo vrtiti, ruke i noge su joj utrnule i gubila je svijest. I sad ne zna se zbog čega. Zato se išlo na carski.

----------


## sorciere

:shock:   :Mad:  

izgleda da je tamo i dalje šinteraj, kao što je bio pred dvadesetikusurgodina. samo je tada jedna trudnica koja je završila ukočena kao tvoja seka - RASTRGANA (doktor rukama...  :shock: )...

----------


## Matilda

a čuj, sorcie, ja ih pokušavam razumjeti, nije lako, životi su ti u rukama, odgovoran si, 
njih je sada jako, jako malo, ono što je radilo njih 4-5, sad radi praktički jedan

meni je samo žao da nije rodila prirodnim putem, 9 mjeseci smo pričale samo o tome, bila je potpuno psihički spremna, za prve trudove je rekla da je uopće nisu boljeli (tu smo valjda slične jer mene uopće nije boljelo)

i ono što mi je najbitnije je da doji

al moja stara je pala u takvu paniku jer sa mnom nije bilo nikakve frke, nije ni osjetila da sam rodila, a sad sa sestrom problemi,
nisam je nikako mogla umiriti pa je tražila doktora da joj objasni to trnjenje tijela (navodno zbog krivog disanja, sister veli da još nije počela s disanjem i da je nemoguće da je od disanja)
kaže da usta nije mogla pomaknuti i da je dva sata bila ukočena dok je nisu odveli na carski

no, to je sad sve iza nas, samo čekam da dođu doma i da uživamo u maloj bebici

----------


## maria71

za seku i curicu ~~~~~~~~

----------


## Honey

Joj, baš koma kak je malo potrebno da sve nade, planovi i pripreme padnu u vodu   :Sad:   Dan prije sve super, a zatim ovako... baš mi je žao.

Drago mi je da je su mama i bebica dobro, na kraju to je ipak najvažnije  :Heart:  

Čestitam na prinovi, čeka vas mnogo sretnih trenutaka  :Love:

----------


## andjelak

samo kada bi to naše rodilište postalo malo otvorenije za dr.metode već priznate širom RH, babice fleksibilnije i nasmješene i kada bi se konačno skupila neka lova da se još neke stvari dovedu u red to uključuje i onda mogućnost i želju dr. da dođu tamo raditi.

----------


## Matilda

Ovdje najavljujem da ćemo za Dan planeta Zemlje (22.4.) u Ka (kod Papasa) imati štand.  :D 

Bit će opet veselo i šareno. I svi ste dobrodošli, želite li i pomoći oko štandiranja, slobodno mi se javite, što nas je više, to je veselije.

----------


## ivory

Ajde super  :D 
Još da i vrijeme posluži! Ja se javljam za štandiranje s trbuhom do zuba (naravno, ako sve bude OK s nama do tada) !

----------


## Honey

Matilda, nešto je novo i slatko u tvom potpisu   :Zaljubljen: 

Jel u redu već čestitati?

----------


## maria71

neće mi prikazati   :Sad:  


što piše. što piše ?

----------


## Matilda

A čuj, još čekam svetu potvrdu, 
kod mene je ovo najgore razdoblje pa još nije za feštu.

----------


## Honey

E onda sad šaljemo puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
pa ćemo poslije  :Sing:

----------


## maria71

> A čuj, još čekam svetu potvrdu, 
> kod mene je ovo najgore razdoblje pa još nije za feštu.





 :Heart:

----------


## bobaibeba

Matilda ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Honey

Da li koja od vas zna nekoga (Karlovac i okolica) tko želi prodati rabljenu autosjedalicu 9-18 (ispravnu i naravno, povoljno  :Grin:  )? Trebamo jednu za dedin auto jer će povremeno ići po Tina u jaslice.

----------


## Matilda

Na žalost, mojoj uskoro ističe rok trajanja.

----------


## Matilda

Pozivam sve članice i forumašice na jedan proljetni sastanak.
Bilo bi dobro ovaj tjedan, pretpostavljam da je većina nas slobodna za vikend.

Ja predlažem subotu, negdje u kafićima na Promenadi, recite hoćemo li prijepodne ili poslijepodne?
Nećemo dugo, malo da vidite što se napravilo do sada i da se dogovorimo za štand za Dan planeta Zemlje. 
Svi ste dobrodošli, s klincima i bez klinaca, 
što nas je više, bit će veselije.   :Love:

----------


## Matilda

I imam predivnu vijest.  :D 

Naša forumašica andjelak rodila je na Uskrs dječaka, mali kralj od 49 cm i 3030 g.   :Heart:  

Želimo mu dobrodošlicu i jedva čekamo maminu priču s poroda.

----------


## Matilda

1. Matilda 
2. maria71 
3. ivory 
4. bobaibeba 
5. Honey 
6. Elvira 
7. suncokret 
8. Poison Ivy
9. andjelak
10. maxovamama
11. icepuran@htnet-dsl
12. annabell
13. zrina
14. bubamarka

----------


## karfiolčić

Hej cure...

ja sam nova trudnica i sve mi je ovo novo i jako mi se sviđa....
Pridružujem vam se, a samo ću dodati da sigurno neću roditi u Klc jel se promijenilo baš nije ništa od kad sam ja zadnji i predzadnji put rodila, a to je bilo (vjerovale ili ne) prije 13 odnosno 9 godina...
Pusa i do skorog pisanja....  :Kiss:

----------


## Matilda

Hej, karfiolčić, dobrodošla!
Pridruži nam se na sastanku i na štandu da se upoznamo.

Na žalost, u zadnje vrijeme čula sam od dosta trudnica da žele roditi negdje drugdje, prvenstveno jer u rodilištu ne nude druge metode poroda (stolčić, voda i sl.). 
I pravo je svake žene da odabere kako žele roditi. Tamo gdje se ne osjećaš sigurno, bolje je ne ići rađati.
Pogotovo ako su mišljenja i stavovi rodilje potpuno suprotni stavu liječnika (neću reći primalje jer je ona u našem slučaju na margini).
Problem je u tome što je imidž rodilišta pao u očima njegovih korisnica. 
Sinoć nisam mogla spavati od tih misli jer sam jučer razgovarala s jednom trudnicom (koja je inače zdravstveni djelatnik) pa smo se složile u mišljenjima. I samo sam potvrdila ono o čemu ovdje raspravljamo već godinama. I mučilo me to što ništa ne mogu promijeniti. I oni čitaju sve ovo što pišemo i nemam osjećaj da uopće žele napraviti neki kompromis i biti na usluzi nama.

----------


## Matilda

I nova lista:

1. Matilda 
2. maria71 
3. ivory 
4. bobaibeba 
5. Honey 
6. Elvira 
7. suncokret 
8. Poison Ivy 
9. andjelak 
10. maxovamama 
11. icepuran@htnet-dsl 
12. annabell 
13. zrina 
14. bubamarka
15. karfiolčić

----------


## karfiolčić

Thanks na dobrodošlici...

Iskreno, ne mogu vjerovati da u toliko godina nema niti malo pomaka u Karlovačkom rodilištu... Toliko mi se zamjerio zadnji porod da mi je prvo bilo pogledati kamo drugdje otići, ali kao pravi lokal patriota išla sam vidjeti da li se možda nešto promijenilo.. Ha, ha dobra fora
Jedan detalj sa mojih poroda makar bi mogla u daleko i široko.. I 1994 i 1998. porodi su mi inducirani bez razloga i prije UZV termina (menstruacije su mi oduvjek neredovite), naravno epi neizbježna i to na drugom porodu šivana sam bez lokalne, 16 šavova, sa koncima za vanjske rane (tj. da pojasnim ne oni konci koji sami ispadaju, nego se vade) i to u sva tri sloja, s time da 10 dana nisam mogla apsolutno ništa, a kada sam ih išla vaditi  (nakon 10 dana kako su mi rekli) unutarnji sloj se zagnjojio i bilo mi je ludo i nezaboravno ih vaditi..
Btw. šivana sam 45 minuta nakon poroda, jel je doktorica morala na večeru da joj se ne bi ohladila..
Nakon takvog postupka, mislim da i nije za čuditi što ne želim više tamo niti mrtva... zato odoh ja u Rijeku...
Još ako netko od vas ima e-mail od primalje Barbare bila bi vam zahvalna....

----------


## Honey

Čestitam andjelak!   :Heart:  

Što se tiče sastanka, još ne znam da li radim u subotu. Ako i radim, to će biti poslijepodne, tako da svejedno možete računati na mene ujutro.

----------


## Matilda

Karfiolčić, imaš PP.

Odlučila si se za Rijeku. I dobro si odabrala.
U zadnjih dva mjeseca ti si druga trudnica za koju sam čula da ide u Rijeku. 

Honey, prilagodit ćemo se mi.

----------


## bubamarka

išla bi i ja negdje drugdje, ali gdje?
ne mogu čekat trudove i onda na autoput za Rijeku  :Sad:  

iako nemam tako loša iskustva s doktorom na porodu, užasno me starah kako će biti ovaj put obzirom da su se uvjeti pogoršali

----------


## Honey

Ipak sam slobodna za vikend  :D 
Mogu i ujutro i popodne!

----------


## Matilda

Kaj onda?

Hoćemo na špicu u subotu prijepodne?

Bubamarka, pa sat vremena do Rijeke nije ništa, otpeljaš se sama.  8)

----------


## karfiolčić

Bubamarka,

do Rijeke zbilja za čas dođeš, a i ako te strah tako sa trudovima putovati, odeš dan dva prije termina, iznajmite neku sobicu i iskoristite čekanje trudova za ugodne šetnje... Barem ja mislim tako napraviti.. Malo je skuplje, ali mislim da je bolje i to nego jurcati... pogotovo ako je MM pomalo paničar...   :Smile:

----------


## Matilda

*Subota 14.4. u 10.30* 
nađemo se kod Katzlerovog paviljona na početku Promenade pa ćemo vidjeti gdje ćemo.

Molila bih vas da se skupimo što više, nađite toliko vremena, pola sata je dovoljno.

----------


## sorciere

ja sam danas tražila društvo za kavu...   :Sad:  
maria nije tu - a ostale ne znam...  :? 

pa sam gledala okolo... osim pješaka koje ću uredno gaziti kad opet dođem  :Mad:  , sve mame su imale bebe u kolicima okrenute od sebe. od bebica, pa do veće djece... neovisno o suncu koje je tuklo u okice... 

jel to pravilo (ko ono o dozvoljenom broju prozora na kućama   :Laughing:   ) ?

----------


## Honey

> ja sam danas tražila društvo za kavu...
> maria nije tu - a ostale ne znam...  :?


Gle ju, ona šumom mi drumom.   :Grin:  

Sutra je kava, pa se možemo upoznati. Ili nisi više u Klc? Drugi put zovi dan prije kad želiš društvo za kavu.

Hoće li još netko doći?
Gdje nam je Ivory? Ništa se ne javlja  :?

----------


## sorciere

...pa nemam nijedan broj osim marijinog   :Laughing:  ... a stat na korzo pa se derat - nije baš zgodno   :Embarassed:  

došlo mi je da pitam mame koje su šetale jel koja ovdje piše - ali jednoj je dijete jelo smokiće, druge su gurale kolica i bile u svojim mislima, jedna je pričala na sav glas kak ide na pikicu s bebačem i okrenula ga tak da mu ide sunce u oči   :Sad:   ... 

i onda sam odustala. 

bila sam s kikicom na staroj korani...

----------


## Matilda

Sorcie, javi nam se dan ranije.
Ja ako sam na kavi, onda je to Cohiba. Tamo i ima najviše djece.

A to za smokiće i sunce u oči, to je normalna stvar. Toliko o edukaciji. Dijete urla, ona ga drmusa i pita što mu je, a djetetu sunce u oči, svo crveno u licu, vruće mu, jadno.

A neki dan razgovaram s jednom mamom koja čeka drugo dijete i žali mi se kak joj je dijete stalno bilo bolesno, alergično, da se sad boji za ovo drugo. I pitam ja nju za dohranu, kad, čime, slatkiši. Dijete je već sa 7 mjeseci jelo sarmu, a smoki i štapići su bili dio popodnevnog obroka u šetnji. I onda se ljuti što ne voli voće.

Čekam ja kod pedijatrice recept i mlada mama s djetetom od dva mjeseca. Nosi ona njega uspravno, dijete cendra, a ona ga drma i drma, ona poskakuje i ne znam što joj je to značilo jer se dijete s tim poskakivanjem nije uopće smirivalo nego je bilo još i gore. 
U jednom trenutku došlo mi je stvarno da joj kažem da se smiri i da će se onda i dijete smiriti.

----------


## Matilda

Ivory je u finišu. 

Nemam njen broj, al budem nekako saznala što se događa.

----------


## Matilda

Ah, obožavam ove proljetne dan u našem gradu.
Na promenadi je prekrasno.  8) 

Bile nas tri Rode s klincima, za štand sljedeći vikend sve je dogovoreno, jedva čekamo.

----------


## sorciere

di je cohiba?  :/

----------


## Matilda

Na sredini promenade.

----------


## sorciere

aha... ja kikici predlagala da idemo na promenadu - ali njoj je korana bila privlačnija   :Grin:  .

----------


## Matilda

A lijepo je i na Korani. 8) 

Šetnja do konjičkog kluba pa u caffeteriju na kavu.

----------


## sorciere

ne treba pretjerivati   :Grin:  . 

autom do rampice između stare i nove korane - pa onih 100 metara do stare korane... kraljevski tretman za poslovnjake za susjednim stolom - ali isti takav i za nas koje smo došle ko iz gimnastičke dvorane. 5 zvjezdica osoblju i usluzi!  :D

----------


## Mukica

jel to ona super ludo uredjena birtija u nedodgiji.. nek abijela zgrada na kraju/pocetku necega (nekog fakultetskog dobra ili tak neceg)
ak je... svidja mi se njihov namjestaj

----------


## sorciere

nije   :Grin:  . to je stari hotel uz samu rijeku - koji je isti vlasnik onog  iz nedođije preuredio. u nedođiji smo imali 25 godina mature   :Laughing:   (a za 30-godišnjicu cure organizirale u nekoj selskoj birtiji  :? ... jedva našla put do doma..). 

btw - ovdje sam naručila običnu kavu, a dobila i vodu u čaši na štiklu.  kikica tražila još vode - dobila DRUGU čašu. nije se točilo u istu. 
toalet - sve tip top - iako su imali seminar u dvorani. 

ma stvarno me oduševilo.

----------


## Matilda

Muki, ti misliš na lounge bar Aromas, on ti je u polju u zgradi Hrvatskih šuma.

----------


## ivory

Joj tako mi je žao da nisam prije pogledala na forum i pridružila vam se na kavici!
Ja brojim još sitno (cca 7. tjedana do kraja), ali ću u nedjelju svakako svratiti do štanda i malo vas bodriti!
*Matilda* šaljem ti svoj broj na PP, pa javi ako treba pomoć oko štandiranja (nešto primjereno mom trbuhu   :Laughing:  ).

----------


## maria71

i ja se javljam za štand,ako terbaš ispomoć

----------


## Matilda

Ivory, darling, mi se zabrinule za tebe. 

Svakako nam dođi u nedjelju.

----------


## maria71

a mene na ignore   :Grin:

----------


## Matilda

Pa ti si se usavršavala, zar ne?

----------


## Matilda

Zato imaš radnu obavezu u nedjelju da nam skupljaš rulju da dođu na štand.   :Grin:  
I da obavezno popijemo kavu.

----------


## maria71

no frks


 8)

----------


## Matilda

I hop!

Vremenska prognoza za naš grad.

Nedjelja
22.04.2007.
sunce
bez vjetra
ujutro 8 °C
tijekom dana 23 °C

----------


## Matilda

I tražimo vezu.
Bilo tko, itko.

Zadnji put gljive, sad rukometaši.

Treba nam veza u Mladosti (sportska dvorana) ili u stolariji Kurija.
Prije mjesec dana dogovorili posudbu štanda, poslali zamolbu faksom, obećali da nema frke, i pred neki dan veli tip da se nismo niš dogovorili.  :shock: 
Obećali da će vidjeti, ali imam osjećaj da se baš i ne trude.
Imaju rukomet i taj dan im trebaju štandovi za prodaju nekih suvenira, majica, đakonija.
Navodno imaju puno štandova, mogli bi se oni stisnut i nama dati jedan.
A ovi u Kuriji trenutno na skladištu nemaju niti jedan, rekli da bi mogli sklepati jedan do nedjelje. A i to mi nije mogao obećati.

Ajde, tko ima kakvu žnjoru?
Ovo je radna obaveza.

----------


## Matilda

Problem riješen. Imamo štand.  :Grin:  

I moram ovo pregrmit preko jezika.
Hvala mladeži HDZ-a.

----------


## sorciere

:Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

ja ih znam dosta i to su jako dragi mladi ljudi na ponos svoje profesorice..

----------


## Matilda

Nego šta!
Rekli su: sve za djecu!

Tako i treba, za koga ako ne za djecu.   :Heart:

----------


## Pastrva

Evo i ja sam iz Klc-a, rodila prije 2 mjeseca u Rijeci!

----------


## Matilda

Dobrodošla, Pastrva!

Jesi možda ove zime išla na tečaj u Dom umirovljenika?

----------


## bubamarka

ja upadam svakomalo ko padobranac...  :Embarassed:  

što mislite da pokrenemo kakvu akciju uređenja wc-a u rodilištu?

naravno svatko se grebe gdje ga svrbi, pa kako vjerojatno neću do Rijeke na porod, možda da nešto pokušamo napraviti da nam barem tuširanje na Švarči bude ugodnije

ima li kakave šanse da se to pokrene? i odakle krenuti?

----------


## Matilda

A čuj, uvijek si možeš bezecirati apartman.  8)

----------


## Pastrva

Jesam Matilda zar se znamo?

----------


## Matilda

Ne, ali moja sestra je bila s tobom. Rekla mi je da će jedna trudnica s tečaja ići u Rijeku.

Znači i ti si slušala o maski i perajama za porod u vodi?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bubamarka

> A čuj, uvijek si možeš bezecirati apartman.  8)


ma ne tražim ja puno - samo toplu vodu   :Saint:

----------


## Matilda

A jesmo mi za jednu kavu? Može i radni dan popodne, lijepo je vrijeme.

Bubamarka, radiš li ili miruješ?

----------


## bubamarka

radim

----------


## Matilda

Je li ti naporno?

Ja uglavnom sjedim, ali izdržim tri sata maksimum, baš osjetim da se moram ispružiti.
Dođe mi da pod odmorom malo legnem na klupu.

----------


## Honey

> A jesmo mi za jednu kavu? Može i radni dan popodne, lijepo je vrijeme.


Ja ovaj tjedan radim popodnevnu smjenu.
Meni paše vikend ili slijedeći tjedan popodne.

----------


## Matilda

Ja sam ovaj vikend u akciji u Zg.
Proslava Majčinog dana, više imate na ovom topicu

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...535&highlight=

Nismo daleko, trebali bi se pridružiti akciji. Bit će vrlo zanimljivo.

----------


## bubamarka

> Je li ti naporno?
> 
> Ja uglavnom sjedim, ali izdržim tri sata maksimum, baš osjetim da se moram ispružiti.
> Dođe mi da pod odmorom malo legnem na klupu.


ja sjedim 2 sata u autu i 8 sati na poslu, poslije ručka mi je kriza - spava mi se za poludit, a u međuvremenu mi je muka i stalno moram nešto grickat

sve se nadam da bi to trebalo polako prolaziti jer sam ušla  u 2. tromjesečje

----------


## Matilda

Uh, naporno ti je.
Sad ćeš ući u najljepše razdoblje, trbuh je tu, nije ni prevelik ni premalen, nema mučnina, i još možeš normalno spavati u krevetu.

----------


## Matilda

Moram posebno pohvaliti vrtić mog djeteta koji je prvi u županiji na vrtićkoj olimpijadi. Idu na Državnu vrtićku olimpijadu u Rijeku.
Bravo, Tintilinići!  :D

----------


## Honey

Bravo Tintilinići!  :Bouncing:  
Inače poznajem jednu tetu koja radi tamo, danas sam ju srela, vesela ko ptičica!

U subotu ćemo Tin, mm i ja vjerojatno doći u Zg, još nije definitivno pa se neću upisivati na listu.

----------


## bubamarka

> Uh, naporno ti je.
> Sad ćeš ući u najljepše razdoblje, trbuh je tu, nije ni prevelik ni premalen, nema mučnina, i još možeš normalno spavati u krevetu.


točno tako,a i vraća se želja za .exom   :Embarassed:  

a onda slijedi period polusjedećeg spavanja, i drugih veselja

----------


## Matilda

> točno tako,a i vraća se želja za .exom


Ne pitaj!
Dobro da MM preko tjedna nema doma. A za vikend je preumoran.   :Grin:

----------


## Matilda

Stavim obavijest i ovdje:

Udruga Roda organizira radionicu o dojenju

MALA ŠKOLA DOJENJA

za sve trudnice i njihove partnere

*Radionica će se održati 24. svibnja 2007. (četvrtak) u 17 sati u knjižnici Opće bolnice Karlovac (ulaz Poliklinike, 1. kat).*

Predviđeno vrijeme trajanja je dva sata. Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć u dojenju i besplatna je.

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika, molimo vas da se prijavite na broj telefona 098/79 77 69.

----------


## Matilda

Honey i ja smo danas bile u Zagrebu i sudjelovale u Rodinoj akciji Majčin dan se ne slavi u rodilištu. 

Više o akciji možete pročitati na portalu i na forumu, a vidjeti i filmiće i slike. 


Bilo je fenomenalno, naprijed Zli bubnjari koji su bubnjali svom snagom, iza njih Rode i ostali koji su nam se pridružili, primalje i B.a.b.e.

Ja sam odabrala transparent Ne ometaj! Rađam
i biti dio jedne takve moćne povorke je fenomenalan osjećaj, toliko čovjeku daje snage, energije da stvarno može nešto promijeniti.
Mi žene uopće nismo svjesne svoje snage, koliko možemo učiniti za sebe i svoje tijelo.

----------


## karfiolčić

hej curke!!!

Nadam se da ste sve dobro... Ako ste za neku kavu rado bih vas upoznala tako da se koji put podružimo... Naime još radim i to u čudnim smjenama pa vi predložite, a ja se pridružim...
Naime, u principu radim popodne, tako da sam ujutro slobodna pa bi mi tada i pasala kava.... Evo ujutro sam jedino 20. i 21.05. ostalo sve popodne i noć..

----------


## Matilda

Karfiolčić, hoćeš u Malu školu dojenja?
Većina nas će biti tamo pa se možemo upoznati.

----------


## Honey

Da vam se pohvalim... danas sam postala strina jednoj maloj curici   :Saint: 

Jupiii!!!

----------


## Matilda

Čestitamo, strina! :D

----------


## karfiolčić

već sam vidjela i planirala, ali neću moći jel radim popodne...
Možda jedna kava jedno lijepo jutro??

----------


## Matilda

Ja mogu sutra ujutro.
Pošaljem ti svoj broj mob. na PP.

A kaj nemreš uzeti slobodan dan ili barem iskočiti s posla na dva sata za MŠD?

I jedna napomena!
Ako čitate današnji Karlovački tjednik i obavijest o školi dojenja, novnarka je krivo napisala. Radionica nije danas nego sljedeći četvrtak.
A u faksiranom im dopisu boldano ispisan datum. Vidi se iz aviona.

----------


## andjelak

Nisam se dugo javljala.Evo pozdravljam nove Karlovčanke na forumu i samo podnosim izvješće da mi ovaj porod u Karovačkom rodilištu kao i smještaj nisu bili loši.
Bila sam u apartmanu (nisam ga tražila 8) ), tople vode uvijek ima i imaš svoj mir i red.Zadnja dva dana dobila cimu jer očito je u travnju bio baby boom pa je falilo mjesta.
Porod bio lak i brz iako sam nagovorena na drip i bila sam protivnik toga, moram reći da mi je porod na taj način bio brži i lakši, čak sam imala i više pauza između trudova.prvo dijete sam rodila vl.trudovi, puko vodenjak+ drip.
Nisu me rezali  :D tako da je i oporavak bio brži i lakši.
sestre su bile ljubazne kao i moj doktor Š. i G.,hvala im za sve  :Heart:

----------


## karfiolčić

andjelak-napokon neko lijepo iskustvo u Karlovcu, zbilja jako dugo nisam čula nešto tako..

Matilda- za kavu jesam, broj moba u pp mi ponovno napiši jel si zaboravila prvi put, a što se tiče MŠD radim u Zagrebu tako da nema mogučnosti odlaska s posla, a i ne mogu mijenjat smjenu (inače bi) jel imam baš taj tjedan trening... Nadam se da će biti još tih školica dok ja rodim 06.12.[/b]

----------


## Matilda

Andjelak, baš mi je drago da si otišla iz rodilišta zadovoljna.

No, ja ti to gledam i ovako: ipak si ti bila educirana rodilja, znaš što želiš i koje su prednosti i posljedice. A to je veliki plus i za tebe i za liječnike.

Sigurno ste i čuli ili čitali da je KB pokrenula akciju milijun kuna za dječji odjel. A meni je odmah palo na pamet rodilište. Dječji odjel se i oslikao, imaju uređenu i blagovaonicu-igraonicu za djecu. 
Moglo se sada nešto učiniti za novorođene građane. Na njih se malo misli.
Andjelak, jel bi ZB nešto tu mogla?   :Wink:

----------


## Nina28

> andjelak-napokon neko lijepo iskustvo u Karlovcu, zbilja jako dugo nisam čula nešto tako..


ja se uvijek pitam da li mi previse gundjamo mozda?
moja iskustva su onak, osrednja - rekla bih doktori jako dobri, sestre uzasno neljubazne. stoji i to da nema nekih mogucnosti koje ima u Rijeci recimo.

ali isto tako, karlovacko rodiliste je vec godinama i godinama po perinatalnom mortalitetu medju najboljima, cesto i najbolje u drzavi. pred dvije godine, sjecam se iz novina, imali su tako jako nizak perinatalni mortalitet da su bili u samom svjetskom vrhu. kod njih je bio 3.5 koliko je i u Svedskoj, a u Petrovoj ja mislim 10 (to je smrtnost bebica u prvih sedam dana zivota - na tisucu).

----------


## Honey

Nina, Petrova je poznata po tome što "hendlaju" rizične trudnoće, pa samim time je i za očekivati da je perinatalni mortalitet nešto veći. A što se tiče Švedske, voljela bih da se može s njima usporediti i odnos prema rodilji i novorođenčetu. A tu smo nažalost, daleko iza njih.

----------


## Matilda

Stvar je u educiranosti trudnice i psihičkoj i fizičkoj pripremljenosti.
To igra veliku ulogu.

Ja ako znam što želim i što moram činiti, i primalja i liječnik će imati manje posla oko mene. I ono što trebam od njih je pozitivan stav, podrška i dokaz da sam na pravom putu.

Kad ja kažem da je moj porod bio bezbolan, najčešće nailazim na čuđenje. Kako? Zato što sam ušla u rodilište puna endorfina. Ja sam jedva čekala da to počne i samo sam se smijala.
Na trudničkom tečaju nisam zijevala uokolo (bila sam štreber pa sam čak i zapisivala) i nisam čekala da završi kako bih dobila potpis da MM može na porod (jer je to u modi).
Voljela bih kad bi nakon tih tečajeva bio jedan mali praktični blic test (što sam ja kod BK prošla, morali smo demonstrirati tipove disanja i sam udisaj kod izgona). Da se vidi jesu li trudnice išta zapamtile.
Možda bi manje gunđale.

----------


## Matilda

Stvar je u educiranosti trudnice i psihičkoj i fizičkoj pripremljenosti.
To igra veliku ulogu.

Ja ako znam što želim i što moram činiti, i primalja i liječnik će imati manje posla oko mene. I ono što trebam od njih je pozitivan stav, podrška i dokaz da sam na pravom putu.

Kad ja kažem da je moj porod bio bezbolan, najčešće nailazim na čuđenje. Kako? Zato što sam ušla u rodilište puna endorfina. Ja sam jedva čekala da to počne i samo sam se smijala.
Na trudničkom tečaju nisam zijevala uokolo (bila sam štreber pa sam čak i zapisivala) i nisam čekala da završi kako bih dobila potpis da MM može na porod (jer je to u modi).
Voljela bih kad bi nakon tih tečajeva bio jedan mali praktični blic test (što sam ja kod BK prošla, morali smo demonstrirati tipove disanja i sam udisaj kod izgona). Da se vidi jesu li trudnice išta zapamtile.
Možda bi manje gunđale.

----------


## Nina28

> Nina, Petrova je poznata po tome što "hendlaju" rizične trudnoće, pa samim time je i za očekivati da je perinatalni mortalitet nešto veći. A što se tiče Švedske, voljela bih da se može s njima usporediti i odnos prema rodilji i novorođenčetu. A tu smo nažalost, daleko iza njih.


to se skroz slazemo, spomenula sam i ja nesto slicno. a sto se tice Petrove okej, ali karlovacko rodiliste je godinama u vrhu, a cesto i doslovno na vrhu u cijeloj Hrvatskoj po rezultatima. ljubaznost je druga (zalosna) prica

----------


## Matilda

Okej, bravo Ka, uvijek je dobro isticati ono pozitivno, ali i mijenjati ono loše, ajmo sad poraditi na ljubaznosti. Ne vjerujem da su svi neljubazni, možda se dogodi koji put da izostane taj moment, ali bi bilo lijepo da postane rutina kao klistir.  :Grin:  

Ono o čemu sam najviše slušala od mama koje su rodile, bilo je da uopće nisu znale tko je zdravstveno osoblje oko nje i da nisu znale što se zbiva oko nje.

Korak prvi: red je kad mi priđe da kaže "ja sam taj i taj, bit ću vaš doc". Imaju oni ID kartice na kutama, ali riječ je riječ, a lutanje pogledom po kuti "stani malo da vidim kako ti je ime". Ja ću onda njemu reći, "drago mi je, ja sam xy".

Korak drugi: uvijek obavijestiti rodilju o postupcima koji se vrše, većina žena uopće ne zna što doc ili sestra rade, a boje se pitati.

Ajmo dalje .....

----------


## bobaibeba

Ajde da i ja malo iskomentiram KA rodilište.Ja sam bila zadovoljna baš ljubaznošću babica i doktorice koje su mi bile na porodu.Došla sam na stol u 3 ujutro i rodila u 6 tako da su samo njih tri bile uz mene,sve je bilo nekako mirno i tiho,svirala je neka lagana muzika i nije mi uopće bilo stresno.
Velika zamjerka je naravno epi po PS-u.drip,klistir i tako to...ali meni je doktorica sve govorila sad ćemo to,sad moraš tako.I babice su mi bile skroz simpa ,jedna je bila mojih godina i ona me pred kraj stalno držala za ruku i gladila po čelu.To joj nikada neću zaboraviti   :Heart:  
Može bolje,ali nije baš ni tako strašno kako neke žene pričaju.Ili sam ja imala sreće.Jer kad je u 7 došla smjena došla je neka živčana babica i ja sam bila sretna da sam rodila u tako krasnoj smjeni.

----------


## bubamarka

> ali isto tako, karlovacko rodiliste je vec godinama i godinama po perinatalnom mortalitetu medju najboljima, cesto i najbolje u drzavi. pred dvije godine, sjecam se iz novina, imali su tako jako nizak perinatalni mortalitet da su bili u samom svjetskom vrhu. kod njih je bio 3.5 koliko je i u Svedskoj, a u Petrovoj ja mislim 10 (to je smrtnost bebica u prvih sedam dana zivota - na tisucu).


statistika je jedno, ali dosta mi je čuti jednu strašnu priču poput onog slučaja od prije godinu-dvije kad su doslovno izmrcvarili dijete na smrt u pokušaju da ga silom izvuku, da zaboravim sve lijepe priče

i ja mogu reći da sam imala sreće, bila sam gotovo jedina rodilja u toj noći tako da su babica i doktor bili stalno pored mene
bila sam relativno educirana i znala što me čeka, ali i ne u kom intenzitetu

i ja sam  stigla  s osmjehom u rodilište, no nakon nekoliko sati sam plakala od muke   :Smile:

----------


## bubamarka

> ali isto tako, karlovacko rodiliste je vec godinama i godinama po perinatalnom mortalitetu medju najboljima, cesto i najbolje u drzavi. pred dvije godine, sjecam se iz novina, imali su tako jako nizak perinatalni mortalitet da su bili u samom svjetskom vrhu. kod njih je bio 3.5 koliko je i u Svedskoj, a u Petrovoj ja mislim 10 (to je smrtnost bebica u prvih sedam dana zivota - na tisucu).


statistika je jedno, ali dosta mi je čuti jednu strašnu priču poput onog slučaja od prije godinu-dvije kad su doslovno izmrcvarili dijete na smrt u pokušaju da ga silom izvuku, da zaboravim sve lijepe priče

i ja mogu reći da sam imala sreće, bila sam gotovo jedina rodilja u toj noći tako da su babica i doktor bili stalno pored mene
bila sam relativno educirana i znala što me čeka, ali i ne u kom intenzitetu

i ja sam  stigla  s osmjehom u rodilište, no nakon nekoliko sati sam plakala od muke   :Smile:

----------


## Honey

Malo o našoj bolnici:

Štajcer: Neprihvatljiva nam je primjedba Ministarstva da je stopa perinatalnog mortaliteta iznadprosječna

----------


## sorciere

moj današnji posjet karlovcu:

matilda mi se nije javila na mob   :Mad:   :Razz:   .

čula sam kako neka žena divljački tuče dijete, i urla na njega - ali nisam mogla odrediti s kojeg prozora to dolazi.   :Crying or Very sad:  
popila sam jednu kavu (sama).
dok sam čekala kikicu, na mene se zaletio pas lutalica. zbrisala sam u auto.
vani je pasla koza, i uz nju četiri kozlića...  :shock: 
iz auta - vidjela sam ženu kako tuče MALO dijete na balkonu. dok sam ja izašla - već je zbrisala unutra. 

popila sam drugu kavu, u društvu marie71  :Heart:   i svoje kikice   :Heart:  . i to je bio najljepši dio mog današnjeg izleta. 

(ovo nije priča iz predgrađa, već novog centra   :Grin:  ).

----------


## Matilda

dobrodošla u grabrik   :Grin:  

tako mi je žao što nisam bila na kavi s tobom, došla tek u 3 iz ogulina, dok sam nahranila čeljad, uspavala M, zaspala i ja (trudnički hormoni), a mob. na vibri u torbi (ostao nakon gledanja predstave)

to što si čula galamu, to je sitnica,
na igralištu je još burnije

neki dan sam istrčala iz stana navečer u 9 sati i potjerala s igrališta dvije djevojke sa spima koji su se bezbrižno vrtili u krug i igrali u pješčniku
kažem ja ljubazno da odu nekamo drugdje
ali nema djece
helou, ovo je dječje igralište
ali mi nismo iz ovih zgrada
još bolje, jeste li vi čuli što ste upravo rekli
onda sam postala vrlo neljubazna (što inače ne mogu biti, ali otkad sam trudna postala sam zmaj)
gubite se s igrališta istog trena, da vas ovdje više nisam vidjela
jadni cucki, ukopali su se jer sam vikala
i nije im drugo preostalo nego da odu

a sad o ljepšim stvarima
jučer smo bili u ogulinu na festivalu bajki
slušali smo bajku (čitao Kiki Ugrina), čekali u redu za vještičju frizuru (i na kraju nismo dočekali) i pogledali predstavu Kofer s istoka, prošetali Ogulinom, zavirili u Đulin ponor, umočili prst u jezero Sabljaci

baš je bio prekrasan izlet
Festival bajki traje do nedjelje (17.6.), svaki dan se nešto događa
na kraju ove stranice je program
Festival bajki

----------


## apricot

Matilda, ja prvi put čujem za Festival bajki.   :Embarassed:  
ajde to stavi na kreativno roditeljstvo, odličan prijedlog za ovaj tjedan...

----------


## sorciere

> tako mi je žao što nisam bila na kavi s tobom, došla tek u 3 iz ogulina, dok sam nahranila čeljad, uspavala M, zaspala i ja (trudnički hormoni), a mob. na vibri u torbi (ostao nakon gledanja predstave)


a-a! ne pali. rekla sam da sam u 3 u grabriku.   :Razz:  
kavu nisi trebala piti, al si mi mogla doć mahnuti...   :Raspa:

----------


## Zeera

Hello,  ja nisam baš iz Karlovca, bliže sam Ogulinu, ali u Karlovcu radim.... i to se računa, jel da?!   :Smile:  
Pozdrav svima !

----------


## Honey

Pozdrav Zeera!   :Bye:  

Naravno da se računa, nadam se da ćeš navratiti jednom na koju našu kavicu   :Smile:

----------


## Matilda

Bok, Zeera!   :Bye:  

I kako preživljavate ove vrućine?
Ja izlazim van po potrebi. Ljepše mi je u hladu doma. I jedva čekam godišnji odmor.  8)

----------


## Honey

> I kako preživljavate ove vrućine?


Vidim da se nitko ne javlja. Valjda ne izlaze iz duboke hladovine. 
Ja sam si odvukla i komp u hladovinu pa mogu visiti na forumu.   :Laughing: 

Danas sam radila popodne, nigdje žive duše, skuhala kavu, izula se i pročitala pola knjige  8) 

U tijeku su zadnje pripreme za proslavu juniorovog ročkasa sutra popodne, napravila sam tortu u obliku bubamare  :Smile:

----------


## Matilda

Želimo sretan rođendan Malom čovjeku!  :Kiss:  
I dobro se zabavite!

----------


## Honey

Klinci uživaju  :Smile: 

http://i11.tinypic.com/6870uf7.jpg


A ovo je torta:

http://i9.tinypic.com/4tu21wh.jpg

----------


## Zeera

> Bok, Zeera!   
> 
> I kako preživljavate ove vrućine?


Dišemo na škrge, ja sam niskotlakaš i ova vrućina mi je koma.
Kupili smo klincima bazen, pa se i ja malo uvalim k njima i brć brć....

----------


## bubamarka

vjerojatno većina već zna, ali ja sam se ugodno iznenadila:

http://www.kazup.hr/site/sadrzaj_gla...20Poglavarstva

za drugo dijete ove godine dobivamo 3000 kn  :D 
 što je napredak , obzirom da za prvo nisam dobila ništa od grada Karlovca

od države još 2300 kn , jel tako?

----------


## maria71

pohvalno

----------


## Honey

Je, čitala sam o tome oko nove godine. Super!

----------


## bobaibeba

Honey,čestitke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sad sam skužila tikataka...Super,super!
Nadam se da ću ti se uskoro pridružiti!!!

----------


## Honey

Hvala   :Grin:  



> Nadam se da ću ti se uskoro pridružiti!!!


Držim fige!

----------


## Matilda

Za potporu za drugo dijete. to je od ove godine.

Honey, darling, pa čestitam!
To je proljeće, jel?

Bobaibeba, naravno da trebaš požuriti i pridružiti se. 
Hej, kad zasja proljetno sunce, pa šetnje i kavice, a djetešce mirno spava u kolicima. 8)

----------


## Honey

Matilda, ja sam računala 2.3.2008. Vidjet ćemo što će reći doktor, sad jedan dan moram na pregled, nadam se da je sve ok. Super se osjećam. Uh, jedva čekam proljeće    :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

Zakljucavam ovo. Nastavak na Karlovac - kolko ima forumasica iz Ka i okolice??? - 2

----------

